# [ModRewrite] zwischen zwei Servern / URLs



## String (30. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nehmen wir an, wir haben zwei Server domainA.de und domainB.de. Beide verweisen auf zwei verschiedene Server, also verschiedene IPs. Auf A läuft z.B. ne Homepage und auf B ein Forum, Shop oder irgendwie sowas.

Nun ist aber Domain B wichtiger geworden, aber jeder kennt nur Domain A.

Ist es mit ModRewrite irgendwie möglich, dass wenn ich DomainA eingebe, DomainB geöffnet wird, aber im Browser DomainA steht?

Gebe ich ein DomainA.de/seite1.html sollte also DomainB.de/seite1.html geöffnet werden, im Browser und auch für google sollte aber DomainA.de sichtbar sein.

Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht ganz hin.

Ist es überhaupt möglich?
Ist es Sinnvoll? 
Wie löse ich es am besten für den User und vokalem Google&Co?

Danke schonmal für eure Ideen 

paD


----------

